# What software for full-screen projection for backdrop?



## Bsancken (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi, for a few of the scenes in our show(Auntie Mame) we are going to drop a white cyc infront of the set for some of the scenes. We will be doing a rear projection, and I was wondering what programs are out there other than powerpoint for filling the full screen (that will probably be a bigger resolution than 1920x1080) so that it wont give black bars...
I have acess to both pc and mac and the photos for projection are going to be shot at a larg enough resoultion that it will be larger than we will need so we can make sure to fill the full size.
Or would powerpoint work?(or are the slides a fixed size...?)
Thanks
Brent Sancken


----------



## Footer (Jun 22, 2014)

Powerpoint will work just fine. Keep in mind that a 1080p projector is close to 2.1mp. So, most pictures will actually not show up at full quality even on the best projectors. If you setup powerpoint correctly you can do "full bleed" without issue. Your bigger challange is getting a projector with the correct lensing, aspect ratio, and power to fill your cyc. If you still want to avoid powerpoint, take a look at Qlab.


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 22, 2014)

Powerpoint an option. I doubt going higher than 1920x1080 will gain you much unless you're shooting with multiple projectors with edge-blending between them. Your source content could be 4K, but if you're shooting with one projector that's Full HD (1920x1080), then your source content being 4K does nothing for you. There's also the matter that you're audience is probably some distance away from the screen surface. It's highly unlikely they'll be able to discern a difference in image resolution so long as the source content you're using is high quality to begin with. Using high-quality content (photos that aren't blurry or stretched or low-res) is probably going to be more important than having using a higher resolution projector. 

Thus, the important question. How many projectors are you using for this? One? Three?

Important follow-up -- what is the resolution of the projector(s)?


----------



## Bsancken (Jun 22, 2014)

MNicolai said:


> Thus, the important question. How many projectors are you using for this? One? Three?
> 
> Important follow-up -- what is the resolution of the projector(s)?



Thanks, we are going tomorrow to finalize it but we are using a new (consumer grade) epson projector that does fine, but the other option is my own epson wich has a native res of 1280 x 800 (WXGA) or UXGA is also possible - 1600 x 1200.. We are going to design the fixed set around the needs of the projection(appropriate platform and or porthole for the light to pass through. Although we might end up using dual projectors, however are there any tips/tricks for using multiple? 
Thanks


----------



## dbaxter (Jun 22, 2014)

If your question is strictly software, then for the Mac popular options would be Powerpoint or Qlab. For Windows, then Powerpoint, VLC, or Cue Player could be used. You don't say whether you need to just pop up a picture or need cued control of fade in and out, which might rule out Powerpoint and VLC. It appears you already have decided on the projector, so considerations of lens, aspect, and lumens are predetermined. Use a picture of the same resolution as the 'native' resolution of the projector and you should get the clearest image.


----------



## Bsancken (Jun 23, 2014)

Alright, I guess I will try with powerpoint. For now I think it will suffice to just have the bare bones, later on after the irector gets more comfortable with technology I might be asking for some more complex software solutions
Thanks
Brent Sancken


----------



## Footer (Jun 23, 2014)

The newer PowerPoint had some decent fades. Low tech it will work fine. Your bigger issue is going to be the projector brightness. For this type of thing a 5k unit is the lowest I would go... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 23, 2014)

Bsancken said:


> Thanks, we are going tomorrow to finalize it but we are using a new (consumer grade) epson projector that does fine, but the other option is my own epson wich has a native res of 1280 x 800 (WXGA) or UXGA is also possible - 1600 x 1200.. We are going to design the fixed set around the needs of the projection(appropriate platform and or porthole for the light to pass through. Although we might end up using dual projectors, however are there any tips/tricks for using multiple?
> Thanks



Frgive me, certain 1etters n my keybard have ceased functiing. {I'11 1et yu guess which 0nes.}

If yu can stay away frm mutipe prjectrs, du, uness yur seriusy cmmitted financiay and artisticay 2 g0 that r0ute. {0h, ki11 me n0w...}

It's n0t that mutip1e prjectrs is a11 that c0mp1icated, but every part 0f the prductin pr0cess bec0mes 10gistica11y m0re c0mp1ex and further away frm h0w p1ug-n-p1ay 1 prjectr is. Cntent becmes mre custm. Yu need mre hardware -- fr that matter, a secnd prjectr, twice as much cab1ing, and s0me f0rm 0f vide0 pr0cessr that gives yu edge-b1ending and mu1tip1e DVI 0r HDMI spig0ts fr each prjectr. {I shud've just typed this n my phne}

Brightness wi11 be imprtant. The bigger yur prjected image size, the mre 1umens yur prjectr needs. If I assume yu have what I'd ca11 a "standard" cyc and nt much b1eed 0nt0 the cyc frm stage 1ights, I've seen 6500 1umens be sufficient. It 1eaves smething 2 be desired if yu want stunning visua1s, but if yu just want sme interesting backgrund imagery, it can d0 a pretty g00d j0b. Mst imprtanty, dn't wait unti1 yu've gne thrugh the entire prductin prcess 2 test 0ut the prjectr 0n the cyc with s0me stage 1ights 0n. Kn0w what y0u're w0rking with in brightness bef0re yu design the vide0 fr the entire sh0w. {Thursday's deivery 0f my new keybard can't cme sn enugh}


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 24, 2014)

There is a definite need for a projection design process here. 

Bsancken said:


> Hi, for a few of the scenes in our show(Auntie Mame) we are going to drop a white cyc infront of the set for some of the scenes. We will be doing a rear projection, and I was wondering what programs are out there other than powerpoint for filling the full screen (that will probably be a bigger resolution than 1920x1080) so that it wont give black bars...
> I have acess to both pc and mac and the photos for projection are going to be shot at a larg enough resoultion that it will be larger than we will need so we can make sure to fill the full size.
> Or would powerpoint work?(or are the slides a fixed size...?)
> Thanks
> Brent Sancken


 
When you mention rear projection, I assume that you are actually meaning that you are projecting onto the cyc, which is at the rear of the set. However, if you truly mean rear projection (projector behind the surface, allowing for the image to pass through the surface to be seen by the audience), then there are several factors to consider. First off, do you have the required space behind the cyc to create an appropriate sized image. Then, you need to know the transparency of the material your cyc is created from. There are many other factors.

Now, if you truly mean that you are projecting on the front of the cyc (at the rear of the set), then you have another, completely different set of variables. Before we get to either of these, we need to know more about what you want to accomplish.

When projecting onto the cyc, you do need to understand that it is not a surface intended for projection. That is to say, don't expect it to have the same performance as a projector screen. You will have apparent light loss due to its reflective properties (or lack thereof). So, your contrast ratio will not be ideal. Also, you may need to tweak your colors depending on the color of your cyc (probably is off-white which may render some of your images as being slightly dirty). 

Your concern about black bars should be minimal. Obviously video black will be of some concern, but you should be more focused on the quality of the image that is to be seen. My guess is that you think that you will need an image larger than 1920x1080 because you have a wider cyc that does not fit that aspect ratio. Not knowing the size that you wish to produce, the distance to the audience, the concept of the image, etc., will make this difficult to help you in this process. So here are some basic tips.

The human eye is more susceptible to changes in brightness than it is to color or resolution; you will want to make brightness (or aparent brightness) your main concern. Choosing a projector will depend somewhat on the rest of the design process. Will your images be mainly bright overall? Then you don't need to worry as much about contrast ratio from the projector (though you still need to worry about ambient light). Will your images have a high variablilty between light and dark with the need to see detail? You will need to have a higher contrast ratio (not dynamic contrast ratio which will reduce the light output to obtain that) as well as a greater amount of control of ambient light. 

If you want to make an image that is wider than a 16x9, you get to choose to mask a portion of your image (black bars) or blend multiple projectors together to get a wider image (more technically difficult). Since you say that you don't want black bars, let's assume the latter (if you are OK with 16x9, you can skip this and make sure you get the appropriate projector). To blend two or more projectors will require a few different things. You need matched projectors (resolution, age, brightness, lamp life, etc.) in order to get the best image. You will need something to create a larger image, such as a Matrox DualHead2Go. You will then need a different software solution than Keynote or PowerPoint because you will need to blend the images together (several options include Qlab, Isadora, etc.). This will probably not be the goal for your first time doing this. There is more that you will need to understand about the projected image before I would recomend you trying this. You need to have your plan in place before making the final decision as to whether you will be overprepared or give your director the limitations of what you can do.

Is your show about the projections or about the actors? The reason I say this is that projection can easily upstage the actors. After all, it is much bigger than them. You don't want there to be too much happening behind the action that draws away the attention of the audience. Subtle is best. If you are going to have simple still images and want to fade between images, then a slide player (like PowerPoint) may be all you need. However, any challenges that you face in projecting your image will all need to be done in the content creation. 

When creating your content, your best image will be one that matches your projector's native resolution. Design with that in mind. If your playback computer is connected directly to the projector, then it will receive the EDID and the resolution will be set at native. If you are using a slide presenter such as PowerPoint and have set the slides to the appropriate aspect ratio, then all should be well (no masking as well).

I'll try to add more later, but I have run out of time right now.


----------



## Jacques Mersereau (Jul 20, 2014)

We use Pro Video Player, powerpoint, Qlab, Quicktime, keynote, etc. Pro Video Player is worth a look. With Pro Video Player we can do what I call, "soft sync," the ability to sync up three (or more) machines each playing out its own video/audio content. The sync is soft because you have to make sure all the computers are of the same power, video card, etc. etc. Basically, it starts them all at the same time and theoretically, they stay in close sync. If we go with what we call a 'double wide,' which is a single file that's 3840x1080, we use Quicktime and a Matrox Triple head card (using only two ports). There is a new version of Pro Video Player out. I am not sure what the new version adds.


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 21, 2014)

You could also try Screen Monkey. Free for the standard version, but can be upgraded eventually to add DMX over ArtNet control and pixel mapping...

http://www.screenmonkey.co.uk/


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2020)

Footer said:


> Powerpoint will work just fine. Keep in mind that a 1080p projector is close to 2.1mp. So, most pictures will actually not show up at full quality even on the best projectors. If you setup powerpoint correctly you can do "full bleed" without issue. Your bigger challange is getting a projector with the correct lensing, aspect ratio, and power to fill your cyc. If you still want to avoid powerpoint, take a look at Qlab.


My only issue with Powerpoint is if i'm fading from one moving video ton another moving video it only will fade on still frames. id like to find software that will dissolve moving video


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2020)

rsmentele said:


> You could also try Screen Monkey. Free for the standard version, but can be upgraded eventually to add DMX over ArtNet control and pixel mapping...
> 
> http://www.screenmonkey.co.uk/


does screen monkey dissolve moving video. powerpoint only dissolve a frame of video so it looks like a freeze frame


----------



## dbaxter (Feb 27, 2020)

The Plus version of Cue Player will crossfade two running videos. For Windows only.


----------

